# Wooden Computer Case



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Look here : http://student.dei.uc.pt/~octavio/caixa/index_en.htm

I was looking at building a wood computer case or two and am wondering if anyone has some good and practical ideas. Aside from the beauty of the case, the practical things like 


heat buildup
warping
cracking
alternate non-conductive materials
structural stability

should also be addressed. Any input?

I work with wood and I have a table saw, jigsaw, circular saw, router, power belt sander, mouse orbital sander, furniture clamps, drills and assorted dozens of hand tools.

Thank you.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got one i made from plywood, and forcifer has made several.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-log-hybrid-twist-209995.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-insan1ty-232654.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-fiery-pc-212737.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-silverstoned-221108.html


----------



## gaz123 (Sep 13, 2009)

its a sweet idea, i bought one from hear not so long ago, without the components, but its still a sweet case: http://www.harrysjoint.com


----------

